# Simple Tie in Device - picture



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been meaning to share this since I thought of it a while ago, but it didn't actually try it until recently, and I hate to put forth untested stuff. Anyway, I have tried it. It works great. Just a scrap of 1/2"x1" hardware cloth - secure it to the top bar with a bread tie or staple. The rest is self explanatory.


----------



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Excellent gadget!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

I may try that idea when I do the cutout in a few days. It beats trying to wrestle with tie-wraps on top bars while wrangling a bee vac, etc.

Would there be any need to remove it once they have the comb attached? How easy would it be to remove from established comb?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

PatBeek said:


> I may try that idea when I do the cutout in a few days. It beats trying to wrestle with tie-wraps on top bars while wrangling a bee vac, etc.
> 
> Would there be any need to remove it once they have the comb attached? How easy would it be to remove from established comb?


It shouldn't hurt anything to leave it like that for a long time - even until the comb is empty and unused. It shouldn't be hard to remove - I don't really know - but it would depend on what the bees do I guess.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

David, this looks like it has great possibilities. The only possible problem I see is with very fresh comb. The white comb drawn by a fresh swarm could be a little too soft to hold very well, especially if it is too short to hit the bottom bar and thus has to hang entirely on this wire. Typical brood comb from an established hive should be plenty tough to handle this. Thanks for sharing your idea!


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Good idea

You could put the hardware cloth in a foundation wedge frame, treat it like a foundation starter strip. Would only need to bend it in one place.


I will be make some soon
Thanks for sharing


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Admittedly I'm a newb, but my only concern is the space it creates on the side where the hardware cloth wraps around the side of the top bar. Perhaps it can be mounted on the bottom instead?


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks great to me and eaiser then rubber bands and hair clips. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Kelbor (Apr 26, 2011)

I did this last year but with a finer grade wire mesh. I think my comb was too new because 3 out of 4 of them would not hold -especially with bees and brood in them. I also think the summers heat had something to do with it.....It is a great Idea though I think. I bent the ends of the wire up a little bit to really help hold it as well - like barb-less fish hooks.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

PatBeek said:


> my only concern is the space it creates on the side where the hardware cloth wraps around the side of the top bar.


Are you using a Top Bar Hive, or Lang. equipment? if you're using Lang frames, then the impact on the bee space there is negligible; if top bar equipment, you could always mill a little off to create a bee-space there, while leaving the ends of your bars full-width for spacing, of course.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)




----------

